# What color iPad2 smart cover did you get



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a black leather for a white iPad


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Blue on White.

The Southgate store had lots of colors and the orange covers only had a couple left hanging up.
So, either the color is very popular or they didn't get much of that color to begin with.

Certainly, not my tastes.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't got it yet (I ordered online) but I am getting Black on Black.

Originally wanted pink on black but at the last moment I splurged and went for leather instead of plastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

iphoneottawa said:


> I got a black leather for a white iPad


You have a case but you don't have an iPad yet?


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

I grabbed the grey polyurethane cover for my black iPad. It's holding me over until I get around to getting one of the leather ones. I am thinking maybe the Tan leather.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I picked up a pink one yesterday to go with my white iPad


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You have a case but you don't have an iPad yet?


Got lucky and got mine from FS on Friday. 
But I have a few friends who are still looking


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Looking for an orange or green cover. Got the ipad but all they had left was pink and grey.
Next time I'm in To. I'll pick one up.
I did get a sleeve from FS as most were on sale this week. As long as thickness isn't an issue, an ipad1 case will work with the ipad2.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

For my 2 Black iPads I ordered a Grey Poly and a Navy Blue Leather.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

grey poly for white ipad


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

To me it appears the leather colours go better with black, and the poly colours go better with white.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Blue Poly for my White iPad. White and Blue looks awesome together.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Green poly for black iPad.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

Grey poly for a black iPad


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Green poly for white iPad.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've ordered the red leather online as they were out of stock at the Ottawa Apple store. It's not shipping till the end of april so will be looking in stores to try to pick one up between now and then... but I'm relatively set on the colour so may just end up having to wait...


----------



## BlairT (Mar 24, 2011)

shooting_rubber said:


> green poly for white ipad.


+1


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

black leather


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

davidh said:


> grey poly for a black ipad


+1


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Anybody know of any cases for the back of the iPad that are compatible with the smart cover?


----------



## Jagadis (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that the leather Smart Covers get dirty really easily? I bought the cream leather smart cover on Friday and yesterday I notice a black smudge on it. I tried gently cleaning it with some high end leather cleaner and the cleaner ended up removing the dirt but discoloring the leather. I took it back to BB and they were nice enough to exchange it for the tan version. Maybe the cream version is much more susceptible to dirt because of the light color...

What is everyone using the clean and/or protect their leather Smart Covers?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Picked up a blue smartcase this morning, for white iPad.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I wanted to pick up a red leather but can't find it. Will likely buy online and use an EPP. At least I save 5 bucks for waiting.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Jagadis said:


> Has anyone noticed that the leather Smart Covers get dirty really easily? I bought the cream leather smart cover on Friday and yesterday I notice a black smudge on it. I tried gently cleaning it with some high end leather cleaner and the cleaner ended up removing the dirt but discoloring the leather. I took it back to BB and they were nice enough to exchange it for the tan version. Maybe the cream version is much more susceptible to dirt because of the light color...
> 
> What is everyone using the clean and/or protect their leather Smart Covers?


Sorry to hear Cream one gets dirty that fast. I wanted to get one as I don't think my black one goes well with my white ipad.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I picked up a blue poly for my black iPad. Wanted the red but not in leather. Why didn't Apple offer all colors in both poly and leather?


----------



## junji98 (Jul 30, 2009)

blue leather for my black ipad2


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

ordered an orange poly from Apple on-line. Just got an e-mail this morning it has left China and will be here Monday.
Looking forward to seeing how well these covers work.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Red leather. I like it, but it does have a mark. Thinking about getting a blue leather as well.


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

Black Leather
...Black 64GB Wi-Fi iPad 2


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I got Red with my white iPad. Regarding the cream one, I was considering that but knowing how dirty my white Samsung Vibrant cover got I decided against it. It's a given that anything white/cream will show dirt very easily.


----------



## pd18 (Jul 10, 2008)

Black leather for my black iPad 2. Looks great, but can't wait for compatible cases that will cover the back.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

pd18 said:


> Black leather for my black iPad 2. Looks great, but can't wait for compatible cases that will cover the back.


For the back I'm waiting for my skin to arrive from bestskinsever. Never used them before but I've had lots of luck with zagg and bodyguardz in the past.


----------



## pd18 (Jul 10, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> For the back I'm waiting for my skin to arrive from bestskinsever. Never used them before but I've had lots of luck with zagg and bodyguardz in the past.


I've never had good luck with skins... I am hoping to see something like the incase snap case for iPhone 4 (Snap Case for iPhone 4 : Products By Incase), but for the iPad 2, with a cutout to accommodate the smart cover. I have the snap case on my iPhone 4 and really love it. It protects the phone, while still showing off it's design... and it feels solid too. Hopefully someone will make a bunch of options that work in conjuction with the smart cover.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Red leather with the white iPad. The O'Canada look. Looks so awesome.


----------



## MacAlpha (Jan 2, 2009)

staples57 said:


> Black Leather
> ...Black 64GB Wi-Fi iPad 2


+1 (for me)
Red leather with white iPad for my son (Captain Canada)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I ended up with black leather. Kind of wish that the green was both darker and in leather, but alas 'tis not.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a chance and exchanged my black leather for white leather one!
Hopefully it will stay clean!


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I already have a couple of smudges on my blue poly cover and I'm anal about washing my hands.
I'm thinking now that maybe I should have bought the black one.
Oh well, one can never have too much Apple stuff, right?

I am also waiting for some type of back cover to compliment the front Apple case.
As soon as someone makes one, I bet they'll sell like crazy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A grey polyurethane smart cover here. Next is a clear skin for the back.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

A grey polyurethane here as well.
I just couldn't bother with a Conservative Blue, or a Liberal Red, and the NDP Orange was too aggressive, not to mention that The Green Party Green wasn't allowed to participate!!!
:-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Black on black here.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got my shipment email for my smart cover... Had been scheduled to ship on the 25, so 3 weeks early  it's coming directly from china so seems like they are pushing them out as fast as they can make them...


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Black leather. 

Intended to get a temporary cover but Love the feel of the leather. 

To bad there weren't some darker brown leathers.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Just got my shipment email for my smart cover... Had been scheduled to ship on the 25, so 3 weeks early  it's coming directly from china so seems like they are pushing them out as fast as they can make them...


Shipment for ipad or cover?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

iphoneottawa said:


> Shipment for ipad or cover?


Just the cover, I got the iPad in store, but they were out or the red leather smart covers.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm passing on the smart cover and just ordered an Incipio case. 
A couple of screen protectors are included; not sure how good they will be but I can't bring myself to pay more than $20 just to ship Power Support protectors at this time.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

To go along with my Blue Smart Cover and White iPad, I ordered this White Leather back guard: SGP iPad 2 3G / Wifi Skin Guard Set Series - IPAD 2 - Apple - Tablets

Had the same one for my 1st Gen iPad and absolutely loved it, offers the protection I need without adding any bulk.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Got the grey cover, for a white iPad. Not crazy about having the back unprotected though, so I might be shopping for a new cover soon.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I debated for about 30 seconds between leather and synthetic. Then I remembered that everything I've ever owned that was leather has lasted...and got cooler with age. Black leather for a black iPad.


----------

